# FOGLAND - a new, creative way to promote authors



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear KBers,

I was musing on the idea of discoverability, and I came up with an idea that is either stupid or brilliant. You decide.

I was thinking of a way to promote that puts the writing at the forefront, and I came up with this...

*FOGLAND* is going to be a series of weekly podcasts. Each episode features a short story from a different writer.

But there's a link.

Every story is set in the world of FOGLAND. This is a mythical town where, owing to its geographical location, fog descends on over two hundred days of the year.

Writers can either expand on characters and story lines in previous episodes of Fogland or create new ones in their stories. And it can be written in any style. The title must include a Fogland street name (which the writer devises).

When each episode has been written, I record it and distribute it on the weekly Fogland podcast.

At the end of the podcast, listeners are encouraged to explore other works by the featured author.

At the same time, the author can publish the text version of their story in online stores.

The author can charge for that book or go the perma-free route. It's up to them. They can also embed the podcast on their own website and use it for promotion, or elsewhere.

I've run this past a few writers so far, and people seem very excited by the project.

The website is up and I've recorded my own Fogland story, which can be heard on the website (it will be on iTunes soon). The website is at *www.fogland.net. * I'm planning to make at least twelve of these, by twelve different authors, maybe more.

Let me know your views.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

As Mark already knows, I am IN, and already writing my first Fogland story, _The Harbinger of Gloom Street_.

It's a brilliant project, IMHO, and I'm honored to have been asked to participate.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you got an ideal word count in mind?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Rin said:


> Have you got an ideal word count in mind?


Rin, it would be 2,500 to 3,500 words. Initially, I'm asking interested people to send an outline of up to 300 words.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

regardless of whether it improves discoverability or not this sounds like a lot of fun!  Both for writing and for listening!  So, just to get the rules right, this fog is something that happens every year?  So people know it's coming?  Is it super thick lose yourself fog or just gloomy atmospheric type fog that can make crimes hard to discover?  And do the 200 days happen in one chunk or is it spread out over the year?  maybe you answered all those in your story, I'll go listen and I look forward to listening to the others too!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, dkGould, good question. In keeping with the fun side of things, I'm trying to keep the rules as loose as possible, so that the world of FOGLAND evolves as each new story gets written, I want every writer who contributes to have as much freedom as possible. I don't think it's a continuous 200 days though. Definitely take a listen to that first story, because I think it shows the idea of the fog — that it's always there in the background, that it might be the cause of events, but it also might not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Like the idea. Any plans to publish a collection when it reaches a certain length? How would that be managed?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

No plans to publish a collection. I'm trying to keep it simple. Every writer publishes his/her short story after the podcast is released and helps promote every other writer involved via the Fogland site.


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

I love writing challenges.  Haven't done one in awhile.  I like the concept and think it definitely has some potential!  I also loved Stephen King's "The Mist" and all its wonder and horror.  When I get some time I'll check Fogland out!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I love the fact that authors can define their own streets in Fogland.

For example, Cappy's first story, _Crow Square_, is an enclosed block of flats. My street, "Gloom Street," runs along a high ridge overlooking the sea and the city. (Much like an area just south of San Francisco called "Daly City"--one of the foggiest places known to man.) So some of the many-storied detached houses on Gloom Street always have their top stories out of the fog.

Other areas may be mostly misty, others pea-soupy. Just like real places. In Daly city, one block can be totally socked in, while the next is in full sun.

It's a hair-frizzingly cool idea. Kudos to Cappy.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a great idea, I love the premise, and I love that we're able to do with it what we please afterwards. My brain is already percolating--I know you mentioned lots of freedom amongst the individual writers contributing, but will there be a "Bible" per se, of what the basic rules will be, or is it just each author's take on what FOGLAND might entail for them?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Lindy's got the idea. The idea is for writers to make of Fogland what they will. You have the freedom to do that.

C.A. Bryers — as the series evolves and more stories get written, I'll make sure one story doesn't cut across something established in a previous story. But that's about the extent of it. That's why I'm asking for 300-word outlines first of all, so I can stop you wasting your time.

Like I said, each story has to have a street name in the title. Think of this street that you create as a world within a world. Just avoid making sweeping statements, such as saying that everybody in Fogland has six toes.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Remember the story of the blind men and the elephant? If you don't: here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_men_and_an_elephant

That's Fogland, in a way, right? It's never seen in its entirety because of the fog; it can mean different things to different writers, to different readers--and to different inhabitants. And we can all be right... as long as we don't make sweeping proclamations about the nature of Fogland as a whole.

I think Neil Gaiman should live there.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Cappy said:


> Just avoid making sweeping statements, such as saying that everybody in Fogland has six toes.


Well, great. *hurriedly rewrites outline*


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

This is something of a technical question, but who will own _Fogland_ from an intellectual property standpoint? For example, if my Fogland story _Misty Eyes_ generates enormous interest and sales, do I have the right to extend the story into a full novel? Maybe into a series? Do I have to share profits? What?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I wondered when somebody would ask that question, Kevin.

On the one hand, I want people to be able to exploit their own efforts.

But on the other hand, it's also a collaborative project. For instance, one of the facets of the project is that you can use characters somebody else has created in an earlier Fogland story. 

My current plan is to create a licence.

It would be a very liberal licence. The licence would allow you to do a lot with your short story e.g. sell it online, sell it to a print magazine. And you can also use the podcast recording for promotional purposes (though not sell the recording, as that will be my voice, recording equipment, etc). The story itself would have to be within the project's word-count limits, though, again because of the collaborative nature.

But to reflect the collaborative nature of the project, my current thinking is that there should be clauses in the licence whereby other rights are shared fairly between all the writers who take part. So, for example, if film or TV rights were sold, every writer asked to contribute a story gets a cut.

Does this make sense?


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Argh! Why is it all the cool ideas come up right when I'm in the middle of a long novel?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the idea!


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Cappy said:


> I wondered when somebody would ask that question, Kevin.
> 
> On the one hand, I want people to be able to exploit their own efforts.
> 
> ...


There's probably a CC licence that would cover it - which would mean the legalese is already done.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Frankly speaking, I'm not wild about the licensing idea. No offense to anyone taking part, but suppose my story becomes the next _Wool_ (highly unlikely, but if you're going to dream why not dream big?). At that juncture, I've got to split any derivative income from film, TV, etc. with other authors participating in the project. Now a flood of writers will jump on the bandwagon so that they can all get a piece of the pie. (While my piece shrinks accordingly.)

From my perspective, maybe participants should have to give another writer a designated percentage if you incorporate their characters or storyline into your work. Beyond that, however, I'm in favor of treating each author's work as their own intellectual property.

Also, will there be an issue if authors decide to create their own audio versions of stories they've written and sell those?


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah, count me in. I'm not going to outline anything tonight (too freaking tired), but, oh yeah, I'm going to write this.

Would really like to see some more information on your plans around license, but the writing is worth it just for the exercise.

Question, if Fogland a grid town/city? Can there be alleys? Are streets named and avenues numbered? What about Boulevards?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

KEVIN - I absolutely understand. If the licensing idea puts you off, that's fine, and you shouldn't apply. You're right, if your particular story became so much more popular than anybody else's that might be disappointing. But what if, despite your particular story being successful, another writer sold the film rights to "Fogland"? How would you feel about that? And dividing up rights based on characters used would be a nightmare.

Anyway, I think readers/listeners will either swallow the concept as a whole, or not at all - as long as the quality of the stories is uniformly high. I'll be choosing the stories, so I hope that working on Fogland will become a badge of quality.

Licensing also limits the number of writers taking part in the project, which I see as never rising above a certain number. That number will depend on the stories submitted but it will never be huge.

I've thought long and hard about committing my own time and energy to this, but I think it's worth it. As writers we're all pulling in different directions. I thought it might be creatively fulfilling to be part of a project such as this.

Originally, I wasn't going to put any agreement in place, let it be a completely freewheeling thing. But I kept coming back to the idea that it wouldn't be fair if one writer tried to sell the film/TV rights. I will look into making it CC, but I'm not sure it solves the Film/TV rights thing.

It _is_ an experiment. It most definitely is. But I think the upsides outweigh the downsides. You will have other writers promoting you and your story. It's like the musketeers - all for one and one for all. And your story will be on a podcast, out there for ever - an advertisement for your skills.

And to answer your other question: no, you can't record and sell your own audio version. Why take part in the Fogland project at all if this is your intention? You could do that with any of your existing stories.

SAGUAHE - Your particular part of Fogland can be a grid, have alleys, etc.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Mark, from a legal perspective it might be easiest for all involved if you treated Fogland as a shared-world anthology or magazine in which you hold all rights as publisher. This raises other concerns, but it's an option, and there are plenty of precedents.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ty. I'm wary of going down that road, though. As you say, there are other ramifications in becoming a publisher. 

In a perfect world the whole project would be run on trust. But a licensing agreement might be the closest we can get to that.

The secret to making this work, I think, will be simplicity and quality.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

This sounds like fun. So I will listen to curren broadcast... but what is the setting? Is it modern day, past or future? What about culture OUTSIDE the town? Like is it "typical city in Iran" or "typical city in USA" ? 

Okay off to see if there is more info on the website....


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

VYDOR — There is nothing outside of Fogland, apart from fog


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cappy said:


> VYDOR - There is nothing outside of Fogland, apart from fog


Hopefully there is at least a music store in the town then... but what about time period? Modern day?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cappy,


I think I "get" the idea. It's kind of like contributing a KindleWorlds story to Amazon's KindleWorlds site. You get to play in someone else's back yard, sort of, while making it your own a bit.

I happen to have some spare time. Look for a PM from me...


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

VYDOR — Fogland is a remarkable place. It exists in the present, but other time periods exist at the same time. I think it has to do with the fog

I don't think you can mention specific dates. But if somebody is sitting at a desk, writing with a quill, dressed in doublet and hose, that's just what they're doing.

And if VYDOR says there is a music store then there is a music store.

Hope that helps.

CRAIG — Yes, I suppose it is similar to a KindleWorld but maybe with more freedom.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Coolness - I plan to write something for it. Not to get exposure but to have fun working with shorts outside of my current universe. Of course exposure is always welcome  

BTW will YOU voice all of them?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I will probably voice them all. The original plan was to have a different voice for each story, but that would take too much organising at this stage. And just having the occasional one sounding different might be odd. But don't let that put you off. And it doesn't mean your story has to sound British. Fogland is not in any country that I know of.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a couple from France moving to Fogland. But I don't specify if they come by boat, plane or Wormhole. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Cappy said:


> Every story is set in the world of FOGLAND. This is a mythical town where, owing to its geographical location, fog descends on over two hundred days of the year.


So it's Salem, Oregon. 

I think this is a really cool idea! I'll definitely participate. I'm pretty booked up with deadlines at the moment, but I'll keep an eye on the project and when I get a little wiggle room in my schedule I'll write something. Awesome!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Lindy Moone said:


> I have a couple from France moving to Fogland. But I don't specify if they come by boat, plane or Wormhole.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Ah, yes. I've heard it's particularly tricky to get there from France. By donkey is the quickest way.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Flying donkey it is, then.

You do know more people are killed by donkeys than by airplanes, right?

Triple the statistics, for flying donkeys.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool, I was worried you wanted me to voice it. That might reduce my desire to be a part of this.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Regarding publishing our shorts, have you considered branding? That is, what are your thoughts on cover art?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

The idea is that I provide you with a cover, so the project has a consistent identity. Here are the first two. I'm planning on changing the hue of the sun each time.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

That little patch of blue (I think of it as sky) is perfect for my story!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

On a tight production schedule right now, but I hope to write something for you soon...may even do a few episodes....


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, Vydor. But it's one episode per writer for now, to begin with anyway.

By the way, it's on iTunes now if people want to subscribe. It should also be on Spotify and Deezer soon, not that I think anybody listens to fiction on those platforms.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cappy said:


> Thanks, Vydor. But it's one per person for now, to begin with anyway.


I am not worried. Mine will be so awesome you will ask me to write dozens!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Cappy, 
I listened to the first episode. Excellent story. Well done! I liked how you ramped up the suspense all the way to the end.
Intimidating start for a newb like me.  

I'd definitely like to participate. I'll see where I can slide it into my production schedule.

Will


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, Will.

Don't be intimidated.

Yes, I'm looking to keep the quality high, but you might write just the sort of thing we're looking for. Anyway, writing short stories is great practice. I love them.


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

I love this idea and would like to contribute.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Originally, I asked people for a 300-word outline. But if people want to go ahead and write a story (2,500-3,500 words) that's fine, too.

I don't want to be one of those hideous gatekeepers, but I do think I'll have to be strict as to the tone of Fogland. If your story's not suitable it's just not suitable. On the other hand, it might just need modifying. I hope people understand and nobody holds it against me.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cappy said:


> Originally, I asked people for a 300-word outline. But if people want to go ahead and write a story (2,500-3,500 words) that's fine, too.
> 
> I don't want to be one of those hideous gatekeepers, but I do think I'll have to be strict as to the tone of Fogland. If your story's not suitable it's just not suitable. On the other hand, it might just need modifying. I hope people understand and nobody holds it against me.


Joking around aside... I think you need to be pretty strict on your gatekeeperness, even if that means rejecting my story when I get time to write it. I do not think that a 300 outline makes sense on a 2500 word story, and as a discovery writer I would have to write the 2500-3000 words first, then go back and create an outline - which would defeat your intention.

How ever you should try and define what you mean by "the tone of fogland" - cause I am not sure what you mean by that? On one hand you are like "yo! anything that is good" then you are like "but its gotta fit my preset idea!" Having a "tone" or preset idea is great, just tell us what to shoot for.  Your first episode is a bit twilight zone ish. Is that the tone you want?

All that is just my opinion - do as you wish with it.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm on, although, I'm not sure when as things are just a tad fraught right now. Do you need me to make the pod cast (says she worriedly saying, "one two three,") through her nylon stocking over a hanger home made pop filter into the back of an old ipod.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

VYDOR - you're quite right, I'm being vague. We'll stick with saying that Fogland is what you make of it.

But, yes, I want all the stories to be of a high quality so that listeners/readers will keep coming back. That's what I've been a little shy of saying. But if I have to reject somebody's story it's only my stinky opinion, that's what I want people to remember.

M T McGUIRE - No, I'll record the podcast, and also give you a Fogland book cover.


----------



## M T McGuire (Dec 6, 2010)

Cappy said:


> M T McGUIRE - No, I'll record the podcast, and also give you a Fogland book cover.


Phew. Right o I'll have a think... might take me a while though... like... months!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cappy said:


> VYDOR - you're quite right, I'm being vague. We'll stick with saying that Fogland is what you make of it.


Would you say you are being a bit foggy?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh VYDOR, is that going to be an indication of your _puntastic_ story?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

My Fogland story is done and has been accepted! Just got the contract, and here's what I THINK it boils down to:

It's a bit like writing an episode for a TV show, in that all rights do not stay with the author... BUT, *the author retains ebook and print rights, and gets all proceeds from those.* In addition, it's an even better deal than writing for TV, because *if the film/TV rights are acquired (from Fogland) for any or all the stories, every author gets a cut! Even better, the author retains the right to sell TV/film rights to their own story, as long as the story is sold without the Fogland name. *The only real limitation I can see is that *authors aren't allowed to make and sell a separate audio version. Nor are they allowed to sell the ones Cappy produces, but they can use them for promotional purposes.*

*Cappy makes a beautiful audio version of your story and has it up on the Fogland site, (along with links to at least one of your books and websites) and provides you with a free Fogland cover you can use for your book when you self-pub it.*

(Cappy will probably jump in here and say I have misinterpreted everything...)

Cappy has put a lot into this, and I am proud to be a part of it. It's all about discoverability, for some of us who haven't yet made a breakthrough...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this.. I am about 75% through my WIP. Once I ship that off to editing I will need something to distract me from buging my editor - this will work well for that.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Just sent in a small query.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in polishing mode on my Fogland story. Hope to submit it to Cappy in a couple days.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'm tempted to have a bash at this. Going to listen to the podcast in a little bit, but the premise sort of reminds me of the show Eerie, Indiana (but without the fog).

So far I've got a character who runs a cafe called _Gobble 'n' Go_ but that's about it.


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for this! It's hard for me to find good fiction Podcasts where I'm intrigued by a majority of the stories. I just finished listening to a bunch of H.P. Lovecraft stories, so I need a new fix. This is perfect. 

I don't know if I'd be the demographic of writers you're looking for, but maybe in the future, I can hopefully contribute. Even if not, I'm so glad you've created this - I'm such an avid Podcast / Audiobook fan that I find this absolutely thrilling!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm glad to see there's so much interest in this. Just a note to say that instead of sending in outlines, I think it's better if people submit completed stories.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Hi Cappy,

Sorry, I'd read earlier on in the thread that you were initially looking for outlines. I'll try and get that story written and sent to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I went to your sites and I don't see an email address anywhere. How are we suppose to send you the work? I have a story for submission.


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Victoria J said:


> I went to your sites and I don't see an email address anywhere. How are we suppose to send you the work? I have a story for submission.


http://www.fogland.net/contact.html


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

GearPress Steve said:


> http://www.fogland.net/contact.html


Yeah I did that some days ago. Never got a response. And unless I'm supposed to cut and paste the entire story into that comment box there's no way to send anything.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cappy gets back to you eventually.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Victoria J said:


> Yeah I did that some days ago. Never got a response. And unless I'm supposed to cut and paste the entire story into that comment box there's no way to send anything.


Ah, I see. No response, eh? That's unfortunate, this seems like a really cool project!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

must say I am intrigued. I don't really write short stories, but I just might have to give it a ago.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Cappy gets back to you eventually.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Ah! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm so very sorry for not getting back to people in a timely fashion. I've been stupidly busy these last couple of weeks. My Fogland email wasn't behaving itself, either (creepy, huh?).


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

My story, _The Harbinger of Gloom Street_, is now live on Fogland! 

Please go listen to it; takes less than half an hour.

Mark did an amazing job making the podcast -- even learned to squawk like a raven!

http://www.fogland.net/episodes.html


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice story, Lindy.

Nice job with the recording, Cappy.


----------



## ken_naga (Jul 29, 2013)

This sounds interesting...


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Only seems to be one episode in the iTunes feed?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Cappy said it might take a little time for mine to show up on iTunes. He just put it on today.

Glad you liked the story, Craig.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Cappy said it might take a little time for mine to show up on iTunes. He just put it on today.
> 
> Glad you liked the story, Craig.


I'm listening to it now - it sounds amazing


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> My story, _The Harbinger of Gloom Street_, is now live on Fogland!


Downloading now!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Pelagios said:


> Only seems to be one episode in the iTunes feed?


It's now up on iTunes. And it's a great story!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, Cappy.

Guess I'd better get the ebook up on Amazon, huh?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

My story is now available on Amazon! What are you guys waiting for? We need some more Fogland stories...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> My story is now available on Amazon! What are you guys waiting for? We need some more Fogland stories...


I am 90% through my first draft of my next book. I need to focus on that.. but I want to do a fog land in the future.


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> I am 90% through my first draft of my next book. I need to focus on that.. but I want to do a fog land in the future.


There BETTER be some rubber pants in Fogland.


----------



## Josh St. John (Feb 3, 2012)

This is such a cool idea!

I hope everyone involved has a great time, sounds like fun.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Cappy - Very interesting - I's sure you'll get an entry from me.

A question about length - I am a tyro when it comes to audio - so my question - what's the audio elapsed time for say 3,000 words?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi John,

3,000 words is about twenty minutes. But it varies. Different stories need different pacing.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am thinking that we should all use really big hard to pronounce words


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cappy said:


> Hi John,
> 
> 3,000 words is about twenty minutes. But it varies. Different stories need different pacing.


So I just listened to frogland...errr Gloom street... for comparisons sake, how many words was that?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

The Harbinger of Gloom Street is 3400 words.

And I don't think anyone could scare Cappy off with big words. Extremely long, rambling sentences might try his patience, though. (Maybe words that would be easily malaprop-riated might be fun.) He really put everything into my podcast. French and southern accents, squawked like a raven... (Honestly, I didn't do it to cause him trouble!)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> The Harbinger of Gloom Street is 3400 words.
> 
> And I don't think anyone could scare Cappy off with big words. Extremely long, rambling sentences might try his patience, though. (Maybe words that would be easily malaprop-riated might be fun.) He really put everything into my podcast. French and southern accents, squawked like a raven... (Honestly, I didn't do it to cause him trouble!)


Did he read it exactly as you wrote it, or did he mess with it a bit to make it "better" ?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Didn't mess with it. In my humble opinion it's a great story. And very Fogland. Although I think Ms Moone was pushing her luck — French accents, squawking ravens, a child from the southern states. I had to gargle afterwards  

I don't mind long words at all, Vydorscope, but remember that this project is primarily audio storytelling, so paying attention to rhythm is important.

And I really hope people don't get offended if I suggest changes or reject stories. It's only my opinion in the end. But I'd feel bad if I put up a recording that I didn't think was very Fogland. In fact, if you're not prepared for either of those outcomes, I'd prefer it if you didn't submit, because I definitely don't want to make you feel bad.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cappy said:


> Didn't mess with it. In my humble opinion it's a great story. And very Fogland. Although I think Ms Moone was pushing her luck - French accents, squawking ravens, a child from the southern states. I had to gargle afterwards
> 
> I don't mind long words, but remember that this project is primarily audio storytelling, so paying attention to rhythm is important.


Well when I write mine, if you feel you need to mess with it a little to make it sound more rhythmic, I am cool with that. I have not done audio before so will not pretend I know what will sound good or not.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

He threw in a couple of extra squawks at the end -- which worked very well for the audio, I thought. Otherwise, he didn't mess with it at all.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

As someone who has submitted a story to Cappy, I can tell you all he's a complete gentleman about it when/if he makes any suggestions.

I ultimately decided to go a different direction with my submission and withdrew it for my own reasons, but he was a pleasure to submit a story to.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Lindy Moone said:


> The Harbinger of Gloom Street is 3400 words.
> 
> And I don't think anyone could scare Cappy off with big words. Extremely long, rambling sentences might try his patience, though. (Maybe words that would be easily malaprop-riated might be fun.) He really put everything into my podcast. French and southern accents, squawked like a raven... (Honestly, I didn't do it to cause him trouble!)


I thought it was very well done. Same for the first story, as well.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> As someone who has submitted a story to Cappy, I can tell you all he's a complete gentleman about it when/if he makes any suggestions.
> 
> I ultimately decided to go a different direction with my submission and withdrew it for my own reasons, but he was a pleasure to submit a story to.


Thank you, Craig. You are a consummate gentleman yourself.


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

Cappy:

As a kid I used to listen to the CBS Radio Mystery Theater on the radio at night. Those were fond memories, which Fogland has stirred in me. The more I think about this idea, the more I like it. Would it be at all bothersome to you if I were to borrow this concept and develop a similar forum for authors? I don't know if I will for sure, but if I did I wouldn't without your seal of approval.

Steve


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

Fun idea. We thought about doing something similar (three of us doing a fantasy story) 

I'd like to see how you get on with this.


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Just got a chance last night to listen to Cappy and Lindy's FOGLAND stories. SO excellent, both of them. And Cappy's performance of each was delightful. I love this project!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you LeeBee, very glad you liked the stories, and the project.

I am always amazed when anyone can read my stories aloud, and Cappy really is quite an actor. That is _not _one of my talents. (Good thing I can draw.  )

It's all hush hush, but I just beta read another potential Fogland story today, and I'm hoping Cappy likes it.


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Cappy said:


> Thank you, Craig. You are a consummate gentleman yourself.


Well I saw the advert in Writing Magazine and thought it was a super idea. I have a possible idea to submit but i'm sure it's tosh. In any case, i'm enjoying the first two stories.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sophia Feddersen said:


> Listening to the first story now, absolutely lovely! I might try and write something for this. May not be good enough to be accepted, but it never hurts to try!


As long as you can make it foggy... it should be perfect!


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> As long as you can make it foggy... it should be perfect!


Very foggy where I am currently although nothing by Fogland standards. Has given me a good idea though


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

I know I'm late to the party, but I so love the idea of this.  I'm going to pop over and listen to the first submissions now.  Is there still time for me to join in, or is the project mostly full by now?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oxymoronica said:


> Is there still time for me to join in, or is the project mostly full by now?


There's still room.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I would love to do this as well. I'm going to check out the details, and if you have any open slots, I'd love to give it a whirl.


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

Excellent!  Glad there's still room.  

Just to be clear - my story plays heavily on the man in the bowler hat character from the first episode - it is okay to use characters from previous submissions, correct?  I just liked the idea of the character and wanted to develop that aspect of Fogland.  

If that's all fine, I should be submitting sometime tomorrow.    We decided that the way to submit was to copy and paste into the comment box on the website?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Oxymoronica said:


> Excellent! Glad there's still room.
> 
> Just to be clear - my story plays heavily on the man in the bowler hat character from the first episode - it is okay to use characters from previous submissions, correct? I just liked the idea of the character and wanted to develop that aspect of Fogland.
> 
> If that's all fine, I should be submitting sometime tomorrow.  We decided that the way to submit was to copy and paste into the comment box on the website?


Since Cappy isn't around, I'll answer this: yup, using the other characters is just fine, even encouraged. You just can't use them in non-Fogland stories or novels.
Good luck with your story!


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Lindy Moone said:


> Since Cappy isn't around, I'll answer this: yup, using the other characters is just fine, even encouraged. You just can't use them in non-Fogland stories or novels.
> Good luck with your story!


I have some time off work so I'll be working on mine over the next few days. So excited.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Really hoping someone re-uses Harold, my raven with the screech impediment, in another story...
I'm sure he'd be happy with a small part. (A squawk-on, perhaps.)
No pressure.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

As Lindy said, re-using characters is definitely encouraged. It's all part of the collaborative nature of the project. I think it will be fun for listeners too.


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

I mostly understood that, I just didn't want to submit and then find out someone already submitted one with the bowler hat character, for instance.  Wouldn't make sense to have conflicting ideas of the one character in two episodes. 

Though I will totally take a look back at my story and see if there's room for a raven squawk or two 

This is such a fun idea!


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Lindy Moone said:


> Really hoping someone re-uses Harold, my raven with the screech impediment, in another story...
> I'm sure he'd be happy with a small part. (A squawk-on, perhaps.)
> No pressure.


He's in mine! lol And a couple of other familiar characters pop up too but the main character is new. First draft done. Will hopefully finish editing tomorrow


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, that's great!  

I think of Harold as a character who could unwittingly (or possibly wittingly) tie together stories and Foglanders who otherwise never meet. I can just see him plucking something from a back yard, dropping it in another, causing untold mischief. He could also be a bit of a tattletale (like in my story).

Good luck to everyone. I'm looking forward to hearing your stories!


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Lindy Moone said:


> Hey, that's great!
> 
> I think of Harold as a character who could unwittingly (or possibly wittingly) tie together stories and Foglanders who otherwise never meet. I can just see him plucking something from a back yard, dropping it in another, causing untold mischief. He could also be a bit of a tattletale (like in my story).
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I'm looking forward to hearing your stories!


Yes I like having something that ties all the stories together and Harold performs that role. I also like how the titles are being used to provide a link also.


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Cappy said:


> There's still room.


Wondering when the Amazon link for 'House Call on Queasy Link' will appear. I'm really enjoying this series.

Also, I cannot remember how we are supposed to format submissions or does it not matter if we post directly into a message on the contact page?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Hey, that's great!
> 
> I think of Harold as a character who could unwittingly (or possibly wittingly) tie together stories and Foglanders who otherwise never meet. I can just see him plucking something from a back yard, dropping it in another, causing untold mischief. He could also be a bit of a tattletale (like in my story).
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I'm looking forward to hearing your stories!


Oh! I really like that idea. What if in my yet unwritten story he picks up a random toy and then drops it in someone elses story where the toy becomes a key part of that story, while he then leaves that story with a scarf for another story... it would take a lot of planning but could be fun!


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> Oh! I really like that idea. What if in my yet unwritten story he picks up a random toy and then drops it in someone elses story where the toy becomes a key part of that story, while he then leaves that story with a scarf for another story... it would take a lot of planning but could be fun!


I wonder if it would need you to write in conjunction with a writing buddy or fellow Fogland fan to make it work.


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Lindy Moone said:


> Hey, that's great!
> 
> I think of Harold as a character who could unwittingly (or possibly wittingly) tie together stories and Foglanders who otherwise never meet. I can just see him plucking something from a back yard, dropping it in another, causing untold mischief. He could also be a bit of a tattletale (like in my story).
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I'm looking forward to hearing your stories!


Well I have just submitted mine through the contact page on the website. I'm actually convinced that it's tosh but i've had a lot of fun writing it either way. I will be looking forward to each new story in the series. I hope we see another project of this kind soon.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thea_Soteira said:


> I wonder if it would need you to write in conjunction with a writing buddy or fellow Fogland fan to make it work.


Not really. Just someone post "Okay the item that was taken from my story was a toy gun" then say I was next I could say "okay, I got the gun, and he will get an old record from my story when I am done." And so on.


----------



## Thea_Soteira (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes that would be a lot of fun.  Wish i'd thought of it lol.  Well my submission is in now.  I'm sure it will come to naught but it has been fun to write


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> I think of Harold as a character who could unwittingly (or possibly wittingly) tie together stories and Foglanders who otherwise never meet.


I wish I'd thought of that with "Queasy Street" (which hopefully will be up sometime this week, no promises though hehe).

Harold's an amazing character (perhaps he is the soul of Fogland in bird form?! Who the heck knows...)


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Queasy Street wouldn't have been right for a Harold squawk-on. We don't want him sticking his beak in _everywhere_, right? 
Just where it might really add something to the story.

(Ha ha, I've already read John's story! Can't wait to hear it.)

John, do you have your cover yet, or at least know what color your "spot" will be?
How pathetic is it that I'm so excited to see your "spot"?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

The colour of John's spot can only be described as _subterranean sunset_.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Baby poop brown?


----------



## LeeBee (Feb 19, 2014)

If there is still room for additional submissions, how exactly does one submit? Via the contact form on the FOGLAND website?


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Still taking submissions, LeeBee. Just paste your story into the message box on the website.

Lindy, no, it's prettier than that.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Baby poop brown?


I'm offended.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Butt...butt...

I was talking about this description: subterranean sunset. I really couldn't picture what a subterranean sunset would be, because it's kinda dark down there...

(Anyone besides John reading this? He and I are besties. Don't worry.)


----------



## ConnerKressley (Feb 23, 2014)

Such a great idea! I think I'll join the fun if there's still room for submissions


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, Connor, still room for submissions.

Lindy, that was kind of my joke, that there's no such thing as a subterranean sunset. Teehee.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Cappy said:


> Lindy, that was kind of my joke, that there's no such thing as a subterranean sunset. Teehee.


That offends me too.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

johnlmonk said:


> That offends me too.


I would be disappointed if it didn't.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

johnlmonk said:


> That offends me too.


Umm... and you look nothing like Tony Shaloub, so... that offends me, Mr. Monk!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Now John has offended Craig, where will the madness end?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Cappy said:


> Now John has offended Craig, where will the madness end?


The madness ends where it has always ended. It all ends here:


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Umm... and you look nothing like Tony Shaloub, so... that offends me, Mr. Monk!


hehe

Update: that was a funny video  I remember Sledgehammer, think I was too young to "get" it.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Just checked, and John's story is now up on the Fogland site! Listen to it for free.
I couldn't wait for him or Mark to announce it -- got too excited, I guess.

http://www.fogland.net/


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, no. John's going to be _really_ offended now you've stolen his thunder.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

(Am now really, really, _really_ offended!)

I'm also really happy. The whole Fogland thing is great, and I hope more writers submit to it. I also hope you have time to keep doing it. Are you entertaining options for others to read the stories? Maintain the site, etc.?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

John, you'd better post the cover here... I don't know how long I can hold out...


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

It _is_ taking up a lot of time. So I'm going to start encouraging people who can to make their own recordings - as long as they are recorded and mixed properly. I'll record them if people don't have the facility to do that.

Still send me the story first.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> John, you'd better post the cover here... I don't know how long I can hold out...


Heh, ok:


----------



## Lyoung (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been avidly listening to this Podcast. Wonderful, wonderful stories and excellent narration. 

Narration is key. I love H.P. Lovecraft, but some of the live readings of his works put me straight to sleep. I also downloaded an audiobook of a best seller (after reading a snippet of it online) - loved, loved the snippet...despised the narrator. The narrator fouled up the character so much that I deleted the audiobook before completing it and couldn't bring myself to buy the book because the character was now, to me, the most whiny, mewling, sharp-toned creature alive.

So yes, lovely narration. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you ever so much for your kind words, Lydia. I've been helped immensely by having some superb stories to record. I hope to be recording the fourth story this week by another KBer.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Cappy said:


> Thank you ever so much for your kind words, Lydia. I've been helped immensely by having some superb stories to record. I hope to be recording the fourth story this week by another KBer.


I just saw the 4th story will be out soon, I'm totally excited!
("Mistview Point" by Kelly Ferguson)


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

If there is still space, and a junior member of the KB community might be considered, I'd like to give it a try. Listening to the podcasts now!

Have you considered a Wiki of characters, places, important objects, etc.? That might be especially useful for authors, especially since there are submissions that may have been accepted but not yet published. 

And does Fogland, the town, have a real name? If not, would giving it a real name be a deal-breaker for a story?

K.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Keith,

Certainly feel free to submit a story.

Unfortunately I don't have time to compile a Wiki but if anybody else wants to, they should feel free.

You have definitely been listening to the podcasts. Fogland is not the town's real, but I'd prefer it to be a secret for now.


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> I just saw the 4th story will be out soon, I'm totally excited!
> ("Mistview Point" by Kelly Ferguson)


I'm totally excited too!! /nervous bouncing
Happy to be part of the project.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm looking forward to listening to Missed Viewpoint! 
(Um, Mistview Point!)


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

I just listened to the recording of it, and I just have to say...  it sounds so very strange to hear my name spoken aloud as the author of anything.  I could get used to this!    

...As long as I don't become known for my Missed Viewpoints


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Oxymoronica said:


> I just listened to the recording of it, and I just have to say... it sounds so very strange to hear my name spoken aloud as the author of anything. I could get used to this!
> 
> ...As long as I don't become known for my Missed Viewpoints


Mark's a good reader.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Blogged about the new episode, gonna facebook/tweet it now


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oxymoronica said:


> I just listened to the recording of it, and I just have to say... it sounds so very strange to hear my name spoken aloud as the author of anything. I could get used to this!
> 
> ...As long as I don't become known for my Missed Viewpoints


It's a great story, Kelly, full of atmosphere.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Cappy said:


> It's a great story, Kelly, full of atmosphere.


Agreed, I loved it. Very different take on a certain something I'd rather not drop a spoiler about


----------



## Oxymoronica (Oct 15, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> Agreed, I loved it. Very different take on a certain something I'd rather not drop a spoiler about


Wow, thanks, both of you! I'm really glad it was enjoyable. As a newbie to the self-pubbing world, I'm still trying to figure out if my writing is worth it. It's awesome to have such nice feedback, and to even be a part of Fogland at all.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally got a chance to listen to Mistview Point.

Then I bought it.

Great story, love the way it explains a bit of, and then deepens, the mystery from Crow Square -- and leaves Fogland open for more horror to come. (And thanks for Harold's "squawk on"!)

I am fighting my urge to spoil things by raving about them here. People should listen for themselves!


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm officially listed as an upcoming episode! Woo hoo!
http://www.fogland.net/episodes.html
Cheers, all
K.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Keith Soares said:


> I'm officially listed as an upcoming episode! Woo hoo!
> http://www.fogland.net/episodes.html
> Cheers, all
> K.


Likewise - we can hold a mutual congratulatory party.

Mark - thanks - looking forward to the audio!

Writing "An Accident on Church Street" was fun - I hope everyone enjoys it. Fogland rules!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow! So many new stories...

Can't wait to hear them!


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Wow! So many new stories...
> 
> Can't wait to hear them!


I've blogged about Conner Kressley's new episode (psst: hint!)


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

My story is now online at Fogland.net! Very exciting - it's episode 6: The Twelfth Quay of Water Street. I got it on Amazon in ebook form today, too.

In addition, I wrote about my inspiration for the story as a blog post if anyone wanted to check it out: http://keithsoares.com/?p=3533

Cheers,
K.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Keith - well done - I like your narrating. It gives Mark a break but I'm not sure my 'dulcet tones' would work!


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks - it was extraordinarily *odd* to record one of my own stories (I considered doing an audiobook of my series The Oasis of Filth and gave up after 10 attempts at saying the very first line -- they all sounded awful). But, yes, I did want to help Mark out with the overall effort. Hopefully my mid-Atlantic American accent isn't too jarring coming in after him!

K.


----------



## scbarrus (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow, just discovered this. Gonna give fogland a listen today and see what I can do. Expect to hear from me soon


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Keith and Conner: Just listened to your stories! Both brilliant. Had a couple of jaw-dropping and spine-tingling moments.

(And Harold is ever so pleased with his squawk-ons!)

Conner: when will your ebook be available (nudge nudge). I want a full set!


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

My short story - Accident on Church Street - is now live on Fogland - Mark did an excellent narration. Scroll down on - http://www.fogland.net/episodes.html.

I'm traveling at the moment so it will be a day or two before I manage to get the short story to Amazon.

Mark - thanks for the opportunity. Fogland is an excellent Creative Criteria development.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Listened earlier while walking the dog. Great story, John. Fogland continues to impress.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Pelagios said:


> Listened earlier while walking the dog. Great story, John. Fogland continues to impress.


Thanks. I agree with your FOGLAND comment - it is an interesting concept.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome - glad to hear the next episode is up - will check it out now!
K.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Enjoyed John Hindmarsh's Accident on Church Street very much. Another great narration job by Cappy, too.
Bet we haven't seen the last of that creepy, creeping lady...

I hope the new episodes' ebooks will be up on Amazon soon. I want to own the set.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Lindy - thanks for the favorable comment. I agree - Mark [Cappy] did an excellent job. I'll have to think about a second episode with that creepy lady and Charles...

You might have to wait for the ebook - I'm traveling [London and Paris!] and I don't have the necessary tools on my laptop. Please be patient.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty sure if I were travelling in London and Paris I wouldn't be uploading ebooks, no matter what the tools on my laptop!

I'll be patient. Enjoy your travels.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't been listening/reading any of the new Foglands (sadly).  However, unsadly, I still have all that cool stuff waiting for me   It's like I was the last person in the family to open his Christmas presents.  I still have Christmas, nya nya nya.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

_*An Accident on Church Street*_ is now on Amazon. I need to work out how to increase the sample so a little bit more is available without giving away the whole short story. Or you can listen to Mark Capell's audio of it on the Foglad project site.

It's surprising what skeletons can get up to - especially if they're located in Fogland and have been dosed for years by an x-ray machine.

OK, now I need to add it to my signature. The ASIN is B00KIPA3AY.

Mark's FOGLAND project is an intriguing opportunity for writers to expand their presence. And he does an excellent audio production.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I am behind in listen but the first few episodes had a twilight zone kind of feel to them. That still the general direction?


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd imagine there are other new authors on this board out there who'd like to add a few more episodes - come on, you all!

I don't know how many are still in waiting, but I'd like to see a dozen stories or more as part of Fogland. Or maybe the alumni should add second stories....?

K.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> So I am behind in listen but the first few episodes had a twilight zone kind of feel to them. That still the general direction?


I think the stories have a twilight zone kind of charm - as befitting a place where the fog rolls in...


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Just bought another Fogland story (Church Street), and in the process noticed a problem on the Fogland site: The Doubletree story links to the Water Street one on Amazon, and the Water Street one has no live link. 

John Hindmarsh: Did you get your Amazon links to Mark? There are no live links to it on the Fogland site as I write this. 

I've sent a note to Mark about all the above, just in case he has forgotten to check this thread.


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Keith Soares said:


> I'd imagine there are other new authors on this board out there who'd like to add a few more episodes - come on, you all!
> 
> I don't know how many are still in waiting, but I'd like to see a dozen stories or more as part of Fogland. Or maybe the alumni should add second stories....?


I know there was at least one waiting, but I don't think it made the grade. Not a bad thing; consistent quality is what makes Fogland so great.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

JohnHindmarsh said:


> I think the stories have a twilight zone kind of charm - as befitting a place where the fog rolls in...


Yeah, that is what I was thinking. Not sure anything I write would fit in that genre - I will have to think on this.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Lindy Moone said:


> Just bought another Fogland story (Church Street), and in the process noticed a problem on the Fogland site: The Doubletree story links to the Water Street one on Amazon, and the Water Street one has no live link.
> 
> John Hindmarsh: Did you get your Amazon links to Mark? There are no live links to it on the Fogland site as I write this.
> 
> I've sent a note to Mark about all the above, just in case he has forgotten to check this thread.


Lindy - I haven't updated Mark with a link - I had only just managed to get the upload sorted - spent ages on a couple of issues in Another Universe [I was modifying the contents]. So glad to get it all done I just closed my laptop and went for a walk along the Seine.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> Yeah, that is what I was thinking. Not sure anything I write would fit in that genre - I will have to think on this.


I like writing way out stories - so I enjoyed the task.

Hey - I've managed to update my signature - Fogland rules!


----------



## Leanne King (Oct 2, 2012)

Is Fogland dead? I miss the podcast


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe it's on holiday? I know Mark just put out a new novel, so he's probably been busy.

Meanwhile, I just put my Fogland story on Select, so it qualifies for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## chele (Jun 5, 2013)

This is an amazing idea. Saved the site so I can listen to all the podcasts!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

Fogland is not dead, folks. It's just on vacation. Unfortunately it takes up so much time I might have to throttle back to one new story per month.


----------



## loriconnelly (Jun 17, 2014)

What a cool concept  I do something vaguely similar called Written Fireside.

Written Fireside is based on the campfire game where one person starts a story and then passes it on to the next person gathered by the fire to continue. It's like a hybrid between a blog hop and flash fiction. You can check it out here: http://writtenfireside.blogspot.com/

I gather a group of interested authors for each story, usually about 9-11 people. I make a schedule and each author chooses a part/date, always on Tuesdays. (For the month of August I'm doing things a bit different to celebrate the feature's first birthday but it returns to normal in September when the Halloween/Sept/Oct/ story starts.) The parts are given out on a first to commit, first to choose basis, and since it is my feature, I always write part 1 for each story.

It's fun to create with other authors, and in the process each author gains exposure to the others' audience. It's still a baby feature but it's gaining hits each story ^_^


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I like this idea a lot. I am in if you'll have me.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Glad to hear that Fogland is still happening - would be great to see it get up to at least 12 episodes or so, to round out a first 'season.' Of course, I'd love to see it go beyond that, too, but that seems to be the basic level where compiling the stories for other uses begins to make sense. 

As a writer of one of the episodes, I very much hope to see more tie-ins with future episodes. In fact, I am anxiously awaiting someone else's take on what lives in the water...

K.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

podcast.thrillsandmystery.com


----------

